# How did everyone do on the opener?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

We gooseegged on the eyes.Only cought four small pike.Water temps were 45 and the air temperature was about the same.Left when my dad could not feel his hands any more at about 11:00.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

The report for Decoyer and Field Hunter is that we only got 2 small walleyes and more northerns than we knew what to do with. Both walleyes came on Saturday morning, of course I wasn't down at the cabin yet, oh well. Water temps are still in the 40s. I would guess it will be a couple weeks before the walleyes really get going in MN, but by that time of year it is time to bass fish.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Our group of 9 managed just 8 keeper eyes all weekend. Fished mainly Ottertail, but also made it to Rush Lake. Water temps were too cold, bait fish not into the shallows yet, wait a couple of weeks.

However, we made Golden Colorado a richer place!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow am I sunburned. Chris and I managed to scratch a nice eye on Sat. night but that was about it for opening day. Sunday afternoon we really got into em and pulled out 7, but it should have been a lot more because we had a a lot of strikes. All 7 were pretty good walleyes. It only took about 14 hours of fishing to finally pin'em down. Chris had a tough weekend and I'm hoping he will tell the tale on here otherwise i might have to.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Eric really wanted to rub this one in. I got skunked. Ya I got some small pike, but not one walleye. I was using the same tackle, same bait, but just no action. I gave my girlfriend my rod for a second while I rebaited hers and BOOM, an 18" walleye on my rod. Oh well, my girlfriend got a 17" and an 18" and she was very excited so that was better than anything I would've caught.

I'm sunburnt as well. It sure took a long time this spring to feel this way.










[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-05-13 09:38 ]


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Allright Hustads, Lisa's fish look real!!! Are you sure those other walleyes and stringer aren't super imposed!?! J/K!!!

My opener was great we caught some jumbo perch, zero eyes and 36 bottle bass! between the 3 of us.

Skees only from here on!!

Keepin it reeeel
madison


----------

